# Mac Users? VENGEANCE is OURS!!



## Doctor X (Feb 11, 2012)

Sent to me from a NEW Mac User 

This:







This is Bill Flora, the former chief designer on the team that created Micro$ofts new Windows 8 Metro interface.

*Linkypoo*

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 12, 2012)

I heard the saying before "the best computer to run Windows is a Mac". I guess that saying is becoming more true everyday.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 17, 2012)

Doctor X I was thinking the this t-Shirt has your name all over it.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 20, 2012)

I was a Mac user when you had to drag the floppy to trash to eject it.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 1, 2012)

Satcomer said:


> I heard the saying before "the best computer to run Windows is a Mac". I guess that saying is becoming more true everyday.



When Windows Vista first came out the local Comp USA had to demo it on iMacs in their Apple Section.  They were the only computers they had at the time that could handle it properly in the store.  Go figure.


----------



## chevy (Mar 1, 2012)

Giaguara said:


> I was a Mac user when you had to drag the floppy to trash to eject it.



I used to do the "floppy dance".


----------

